# Hardest Game You ever Played



## vijju6091 (Oct 25, 2013)

Respected All,

As the Thread title suggest Post the most difficult game you ever encountered so far. (For PC, PS3 and Xbox 360+ WII)
it may seem litle crazy to create thread like this but this will help identify the hardest game ever. 
so please post if you dont mind wasting your little time .

here goes mine
Demon's Soul , RPG Action 
Reason:- Very much unforgiving gameplay. there are long levels and if die in last boss fight (which will be obvious for this game) you ll have to start from beginning. there is no save point in between. so it will ask for your time. i played it for almost 20 days (4-5 hours a day) and i did not completed even 25% of the game.( though I am not a skilled gamer at all) 
Platform:- PS3..


Post yours and lets see which game deserves hardest game title...


----------



## theserpent (Oct 25, 2013)

Umm,IIRC We had a thread for this?


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 25, 2013)

thanks for pointing out
oops tried to search before post but did not get so what should we do? 
By the way what is your game ????


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 25, 2013)

Monster Hunter Freedom 2(PSP)


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 25, 2013)

^^ Little game description will give information to other if you dont mind...
For me playing on PSP was like hell as i could not manage to complete any game with small screen only completed game was assassins creed blood line.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 25, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> ^^ Little game description will give information to other if you dont mind...
> For me playing on PSP was like hell as i could not manage to complete any game with small screen only completed game was assassins creed blood line.



Desc:so you are this random dude whos hunting this monster in a mountainous region and said monster throws you off the mountain into a village,the village adopts you and you go back to hunting monsters(and carve them up for better weapons and armor)


----------



## Piyush (Oct 25, 2013)

Captain Claw and the 9 jewels


----------



## iittopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Dark souls , resident evil 4 on hardest difficulty


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 25, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Dark souls , resident evil 4 on hardest difficulty



Agreed On both.. 
Actually AFAIK Dark soul is Some what spiritual successor of Demon's soul.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2013)

Dark Souls. Died like a million times.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 25, 2013)

^^^ Same here after playing demon's soul i was dead  even against small enemies.. thats why i did not buy dark soul because i knew it was not for me:


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 25, 2013)

God of War 2 on highest difficulty on PS2...finished it like 15 times


----------



## $hadow (Oct 25, 2013)

Far cry 3 on hardest.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 25, 2013)

Empire Earth , Faster than light.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 25, 2013)

Age of Empires


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 25, 2013)

Battle toads and islander. Never finished these games


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 25, 2013)

please provide little description of all the game you mention if possible


----------



## Desmond (Oct 25, 2013)

Very misleading thread title. The title implies that this is a thread for hard games, but the poll is about what difficulty you play games at. What is this thread about exactly?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 25, 2013)

^^yeah right...mistmatch

According to me all games are hard if u play them in their hardest mode...
and I have played so many don't remember which was the Hardest


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 25, 2013)

change the title pls
anyway my hardest
Prince of persia forgotten sands -the final climb
Before final fight,prince have to go up which is the hardest for me and i did that
you have to freeze the water,memory the blocks and release the freeze....hell i dont ever forget that


----------



## $hadow (Oct 25, 2013)

Super Mario


----------



## Vyom (Oct 25, 2013)

When I was little, Dave was the hardest. But then I learned it. And finished it many times.
These days, I am trying to play super hexagon, and its damn difficult.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^yeah right...mistmatch
> 
> According to me all games are hard if u play them in their hardest mode...
> and I have played so many don't remember which was the Hardest



Not exactly. I have played DA2 at hardest and it was a walk in the park.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 25, 2013)

i  agree that every game is hard on hardest difficulty setting.
Just give a try to demon's soul on even normal difficulty and you will notice the defferance.
Even on normal i was loosing my life like hell.
So my point is there are few games which are quite unforgiving. Other may be dark soul prepare die edition or so....
There are few game which are easy on even highest possible setting....

and for poll ohh i understand.. My bad actually. Didnt thought first..
Mod please remove poll if possible...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice thread.



Sarath said:


> Age of Empires



I hope you're not joking.



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> anyway my hardest
> Prince of persia forgotten sands -the final climb
> Before final fight,prince have to go up which is the hardest for me and i did that
> you have to freeze the water,memory the blocks and release the freeze....hell i dont ever forget that



Even I'd a similar event in sands of time, where the prince has to cross a ditch by walking on two walks simultaneously, and boy, I just couldn't do that. But a friend of mine did it like a piece of cake and I kept my mouth open watching it.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 25, 2013)

@sujay thanks for the complement bro....


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 25, 2013)

FTL and Don't Starve.



dashing.sujay said:


> I hope you're not joking.



i guess he tried the game in hardest difficulty. enemies make decisions at lightning speed.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 25, 2013)

IGI : I am Going In. ( Part 1 and Part 2) 
Played it several years ago , when I was a kid. Till date , I found it to be the hardest game , I ever played.

Games like COD,BF,Splinter Cell are like a walk in the park compared to it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2013)

sam said:


> i guess he tried the game in hardest difficulty. enemies make decisions at lightning speed.



I don't think it's like that. They just get too much resources to start with which makes them faster. If one has good defence with quick keyboard action (which AOE is all about), then hardest can be handled.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 25, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Even I'd a similar event in sands of time, where the prince has to cross a ditch by walking on two walks simultaneously, and boy, I just couldn't do that. But a friend of mine did it like a piece of cake and I kept my mouth open watching it.



and one of my friend wanted me to finish that level only and i said "get it done  its the only hardest in that game" and he downloads Final Level patch and patched it


----------



## gameranand (Oct 26, 2013)

Not every game is too hard even on hardest difficulty. DA2, C2 etc are prime examples of the fact, they are easy even on hardest.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 26, 2013)

Super Mario Bros. on NES. Damn that took me 3 years to finish. 
Double Dragon on NES is close second. 
Easiest were Dragon Ball on Game Boy Advance and Max Payne 2 on PC.


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 26, 2013)

Battle toads on NES is widely regarded as hardest game ever made. There was a stage in the game where you are riding a vehicle and you need to dodge stuff and it was freaking impossible. The game had lots of cheap deaths. Me and my friend tried like hell and we coudnt even get past 3 stages.
But what amazes me is that there are people on youtube who has finished this game with no deaths.

Islander was another game which i found way too difficult bec once you die in that game you loose all your firepowers and then it becomes difficult to get past even the 1st frog.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 26, 2013)

@sandeep you are to the battle tod was like a hell on nes. I was kid and never played it though but when i played game like demons soul i felt this game is too hard for me.


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 27, 2013)

Demon souls was hard but it was doable.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 27, 2013)

Qwop ...


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 27, 2013)

@sandeep For me it was like hell to deal with could not complete


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 27, 2013)

Click here, if you have what it takes
You have been warned...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Not exactly. I have played DA2 at hardest and it was a walk in the park.



then that might be a Bug


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 28, 2013)

Captain Claw );


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 28, 2013)

^ THIS !!!!!!
I remember the mermaid cove and i gave up afterwards


----------



## ratul (Oct 28, 2013)

Hmm, no mention of DmC3 till now.. 

for me, DmC3, Midnight Club 2, Contra , damn i used to complete contra in one go in my childhood, and now i tried it online, couldn't get past the 3rd level.. 
DmC3 is one of the best and hardest for me in the whole DmC series.
Midnight Club 2, hell one of the hardest racing games i ever played.. 
Now i shall start Dark Souls, and let's see how i find it..


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 28, 2013)

Above video has DMC3 at number1. I played PC version and didnt find it that difficult. But the video states that orginal DMC3 was very difficult and unplayable and they then re released it with lesser difficulty.
Contra wasnt hard you only had 3 lives which was lot less. But still we did manage to beat the game numerous time with 3 lives.

Also i have to mention Diablo3 Inferno difficulty before the patch. You would die in 2 hits in ACT2 no matter what you were wearing.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 28, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> then that might be a Bug



Nope not a bug. I am expert in DAO game. Completed it on Nightmare difficulty and then played DA2, walk in a park.


----------



## thejunglegod (Oct 29, 2013)

The Myst series, all of them. Would tear my hair out on certain occasions.


----------



## RBX (Oct 29, 2013)

God of War 1 - not the fights, but walking on beams etc was a real pain.



dashing.sujay said:


> I don't think it's like that. They just get too much resources to start with which makes them faster. If one has good defence with quick keyboard action (which AOE is all about), then hardest can be handled.


I don't know about AOE1, but in AOE2, the AI cheats at hardest difficulty - adds 200 of each resource every hour IIRC.


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 29, 2013)

Crysis 2 on the hardest,


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Crysis 2 on the hardest,



Seriously ?? Thats the best you can come up with. You need to play a hell lot of games then.


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 29, 2013)

Super Meat boy - Cotton Alley Dark Mode.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 29, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Crysis 2 on the hardest,



*facepalm*
C2, is probably one of the easiest games ive ever played.. C1 was tougher than C2 lol..Cloak engaged and bam...:/


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> *facepalm*
> C2, is probably one of the easiest games ive ever played.. C1 was tougher than C2 lol..Cloak engaged and bam...:/



Exactly. Even without Cloak it was not hard at all.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 30, 2013)

No one played igi ??


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> No one played igi ??



Played but didn't found that hard.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> No one played igi ??



Only one or two mission was hard only.. some border crossing or something and the last mission.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 30, 2013)

"Life"


----------



## thejunglegod (Oct 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> "Life"



I see what you did there.  
+1 to QWOP and Super Meat Boy 
Also add Guitar hero 3 expert difficulty, especially the song  Through the fire and the flames.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> "Life"



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> "Life"



Where are my extra lives ?


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> "Life"



 spot on brother, spot on..


Dark Souls. i could not even finish the first damn stage.


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Seriously ?? Thats the best you can come up with. You need to play a hell lot of games then.



no dude its really difficult on the "post-human war" difficulty(the highest) the aliens pwn u so much...it may seem easy coz you have nanosuit but it isnt...



Nerevarine said:


> *facepalm*
> C2, is probably one of the easiest games ive ever played..



try s\to say that when you play on post human war difficulty 

and also i had to play on 800x600 with the lowest possible settings with low fps


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 30, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> no dude its really difficult on the "post-human war" difficulty(the highest) the aliens pwn u so much...it may seem easy coz you have nanosuit but it isnt...
> 
> try s\to say that when you play on post human war difficulty
> 
> and also i had to play on 800x600 with the lowest possible settings with low fps



if you are giving low fps and setting and res as factors to make a game difficult, then till two years back, all of the games i had played were my toughest. 

anyway, C2 at Post Human difficulty aint that tough.

try playing Dark Souls. and you'll know what tough difficulty level means.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> if you are giving low fps and setting and res as factors to make a game difficult, then till two years back, all of the games i had played were my toughest.
> 
> anyway, C2 at Post Human difficulty aint that tough.
> 
> try playing Dark Souls. and you'll know what tough difficulty level means.





mine would be Maxpayne 2 as my pc couldnt take it then and was lagging in such bad way that I had seen the bullet travel pixel by pixel in breaks much more slow (rather stop and play motion) than that of the bullet time itself


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 30, 2013)

Delta Force: Black Hawk Down - Team Sabre Expansion Pack. Most difficult shooter i have ever played once you approach the latter missions. It is basically like Dead Souls, just replace sword with a gun. You learn by dying.



arijitsinha said:


> Only one or two mission was hard only.. some border crossing or something and the last mission.



Border crossing was easy. Only the last as well as last second mission was really difficult because of the armored soldiers.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2013)

You can't give an excuse of FPS and all for a game being difficult and all. The game is difficult when you are getting 50 FPS and still can't complete the mission or quests.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 30, 2013)

i remember jedi knights 2 the old republic , a game with light sabre, very very old 1 CD game, was very big and so tough, it was incredibly difficult to beat the bosses with sabres coz they were so dope with em as siths, moreover it took 50% of the game just to became a jedi knight from padawan and grab you're first light sabre, the training was also as tough as with "Nana patekar in Prahar". The last boss and a few minions before it, if i remember correctly , i played more than 30 times to beat.


Farenhite: Indigo prophecy was tough for me, never played anything like it before, and after too.

Doom3 : not that tough but it had something which scared the living s#it outta me, it was almost a challenge to complete that game.

Call of Chulhu : The game seemed tough to me, half the thing i dint understand back then, was very tough for me to comprehend the idea behind the missions.

Gears of War : Killing "Raam", it was nightmare. I will update this list once i remember more


half life 1 and 2, Sin : not to be said tough but yes it stormed braincells a LOT.


----------



## thejunglegod (Oct 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> i remember jedi knights 2 the old republic , a game with light sabre, very very old 1 CD game, was very big and so tough, it was incredibly difficult to beat the bosses with sabres coz they were so dope with em as siths, moreover it took 50% of the game just to became a jedi knight from padawan and grab you're first light sabre, the training was also as tough as with "Nana patekar in Prahar". The last boss and a few minions before it, if i remember correctly , i played more than 30 times to beat.
> 
> 
> Farenhite: Indigo prophecy was tough for me, never played anything like it before, and after too.



That is one of the funniest posts I've ever read. Nana Patekar, hahaha. 
Also, KOTOR is one of the greatest games ever made, very similar to baldurs gate and neverwinter nights and had an epic story bundled with more than epic game play. It was not hard at all. 
Also, Indigo prophecy? Really? That game was just a heads of quick time events and nothing else. Well I can understand if you have bad reflexes, but then if you do, you'd find it difficult to even play God of war.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 30, 2013)

thejunglegod said:


> That is one of the funniest posts I've ever read. Nana Patekar, hahaha.
> Also, KOTOR is one of the greatest games ever made, very similar to baldurs gate and neverwinter nights and had an epic story bundled with more than epic game play. It was not hard at all.
> Also, Indigo prophecy? Really? That game was just a heads of quick time events and nothing else. Well I can understand if you have bad reflexes, but then if you do, you'd find it difficult to even play God of war.



Was not talking about KOTOR, it was a different game, it was *not an RPG*. Indigo prophecy had glitches of late game reactions, lots of em, we had like pentium processors and Geforce 5200, i had a bad experience, might want to come up in a last man standing flak cannon match in UT GOTY in godlike difficulty  with me with 30 bots ? , will see how ur "muscle reflexes" are


----------



## thejunglegod (Oct 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Was not talking about KOTOR, it was a different game, it was *not an RPG*. Indigo prophecy had glitches of late game reactions, lots of em, we had like pentium processors and Geforce 5200, i had a bad experience, might want to come up in a last man standing flak cannon match in UT GOTY in godlike difficulty  with me with 30 bots ? , will see how ur "muscle reflexes" are



Oh, my bad in regards to the KOTOR goofup.
And why the hostility? I just said your post was funny because of the Nana patekar reference.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 30, 2013)

thejunglegod said:


> Oh, my bad in regards to the KOTOR goofup.
> And why the hostility? I just said your post was funny because of the Nana patekar reference.



who said i was not funny  no hostility mate, games are games man, some play it for fun, some for money, some for none or both, every or no game is hard for one or another. its just perspective. 

even playing serious sam in hard is not a cake-walk


----------



## abhidev (Oct 30, 2013)

Crusaders- might and magic ...man it was tough at later stages


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> i remember jedi knights 2 the old republic , a game with light sabre, very very old 1 CD game, was very big and so tough, it was incredibly difficult to beat the bosses with sabres coz they were so dope with em as siths, moreover it took 50% of the game just to became a jedi knight from padawan and grab you're first light sabre, the training was also as tough as with "Nana patekar in Prahar". The last boss and a few minions before it, if i remember correctly , i played more than 30 times to beat.



only played the first chapter at a friends place. not the run and gun kind of game.



sam_738844 said:


> Farenhite: Indigo prophecy was tough for me, never played anything like it before, and after too.



controls are weird. one of my friend completed it multiple times.



sam_738844 said:


> Gears of War : Killing "Raam", it was nightmare. I will update this list once i remember more



wasn't much of a challenge as my partner was alive. died a couple of times but thats it. the fight before RAAM was difficult due to those exploding/kamikaze mutants.



sam_738844 said:


> half life 1 and 2, Sin : not to be said tough but yes it stormed braincells a LOT.



HL2 is easy. 1 was difficult.


----------



## root.king (Oct 30, 2013)

Prince of Persia two thrones
Played just 2levels


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2013)

root.king said:


> Prince of Persia two thrones


Me too, especially the final fight with vizier.


----------



## tubelight (Oct 30, 2013)

I doubt there is a game more difficult than Faster Than Light - Rage Quit! (FTL Let's Play - Episode 2) - YouTube

FTLgame.com &bull; View topic - Your "Fuck you, FTL" Moments


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 30, 2013)

my hardest game would be focus which i played three years ago.
You guys should try it, it's free 




root.king said:


> Prince of Persia two thrones
> Played just 2levels





Gearbox said:


> Me too, especially the final fight with vizier.


IMO fight was vizier was easy but just a little long. 
For me it was the fight with two brother one with axe and the other with a sword, i couldn't win that fight at a difficulty higher than normal


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 30, 2013)

tubelight said:


> I doubt there is a game more difficult than Faster Than Light - Rage Quit! (FTL Let's Play - Episode 2) - YouTube
> 
> FTLgame.com • View topic - Your "**** you, FTL" Moments



Yeah man, played around 20-30 games, still m not able to cross a single solar system.


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 30, 2013)

For me DOTA 2
I am not playing too much


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2013)

root.king said:


> Prince of Persia two thrones
> Played just 2levels





Gearbox said:


> Me too, especially the final fight with vizier.



Play Dark Souls and you shall know the definition of HARD.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 19, 2014)

Don't starve.
 It's freaking hard. I make a small mistake, bam I'm dead. Had to start from beginning.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 19, 2014)

For me, it was "Flappy Bird'!!! :$


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 19, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> For me, it was "Flappy Bird'!!! :$



For me as well. Also hardest game ever2.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 19, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> For me as well. Also hardest game ever2.



Lol 299 on flappy!

You can score more if u have a phone which has touch response a bit low!

Once you got timing for tap it's easy


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 19, 2014)

For me it's dota 2 because it's a big brother of chess!
Pure mechanics that takes years to master!


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 19, 2014)

AOE- any version on expert... never won
Jill of the jungle - kind of hard
Chessmaster 4000 - this thing keeps guessing future moves(both ends) till you make your next move. too difficult to win.
BioShock Infinite - the environment made me sick


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 19, 2014)

FTL : Faster than Light


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 19, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> For me it's dota 2 because it's a big brother of chess!
> Pure mechanics that takes years to master!



and how do you compare this "pure mechanics" of Dota 2 with chess?? :S Does chess have some kinda "mechanics" too ???


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2014)

Stalker series on master difficulty.
Civilization series on anything above warlord difficulty
Dota 2 ranked team matches...... (sometimes enemy team is good and sometimes our side sux)

- - - Updated - - -



rakesh_ic said:


> and how do you compare this "pure mechanics" of Dota 2 with chess?? :S Does chess have some kinda "mechanics" too ???



I think he meant the strategies... ranging from which tree to cut (so as to pull multiple camps ) to queueing our abilities so as to sync with our team abilities in order to do a team wipe.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 19, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> For me it's dota 2 because it's a big brother of chess!
> Pure mechanics that takes years to master!



big brother of chess? wtf ? You can master dota but not chess ..


----------



## Reloaded (Jun 19, 2014)

I use trainers all the time, thats when you get the full gaming experience.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 19, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> I use trainers all the time, that's when you get the full gaming experience.



Same Pinch...


----------



## kaz (Jun 19, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> For me, it was "Flappy Bird'!!! :$



Yeah!!! I couldn't finish the game


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 19, 2014)

Civilization 5: Brave new world. Damn those other leaders. Whenever I attack they vote against me. Whenever I go the political way they attack me. Never found the balance in between.



Spoiler



For the uninitiated Civilization V is a turn based strategy game where you control a nation or rather a president to make your civilization the greatest in the world. You fight for beneficial tiles, influence over other nations, control of trade routes etc etc.


----------



## IronCruz (Jun 19, 2014)

Test Drive Unlimited 2. God terrible handling


----------



## seamon (Jun 19, 2014)

Dark Souls 2 was a complete nightmare


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 20, 2014)

Killing Alduin(final boss) and curing Vampirism+Werewolfism in Skyrim.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2014)

The Game of Life.
It's too hard at times. Have no respawn. So its like a strategy game with no do-overs. Any wrong decisions you make could haunt you for the complete duration of game. But if you something right, it is also too rewarding.


----------



## Alok (Jun 20, 2014)

Poker


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 20, 2014)

Vyom said:


> The Game of Life.
> It's too hard at times. Have no respawn. So its like a strategy game with no do-overs. Any wrong decisions you make could haunt you for the complete duration of game. But if you something right, it is also too rewarding.



much philosophical?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

I did not like the game of life. The visuals are amazing but the story requires a hell lot of effort to understand.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 20, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Killing Alduin(final boss) and curing Vampirism+Werewolfism in Skyrim.



for someone who has played Skyrim atleast 5 times, you must be freaking kidding me 
By endgame, I could almost 5 shot Alduin in the face and Skyrim vampirism cure is hard ?  Try Morrowind


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> for someone who has played Skyrim atleast 5 times, you must be freaking kidding me
> By endgame, I could almost 5 shot Alduin in the face and Skyrim vampirism cure is hard ?  Try Morrowind



Any shrine can cure vampirism at initial stage. And with my legendary daedric sword coupled with spellbreaker legendary and legendary daedric armor alduin was a piece of cake. If you want a real challenge try the Ebony warrior at level 80.


----------



## snap (Jun 20, 2014)

Vyom said:


> The Game of Life.
> It's too hard at times. Have no respawn. So its like a strategy game with no do-overs. Any wrong decisions you make could haunt you for the complete duration of game. But if you something right, it is also too rewarding.



Outside: The free-to-play MMO, on reddit


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 20, 2014)

Vyom said:


> The Game of Life.
> It's too hard at times. Have no respawn. So its like a strategy game with no do-overs. Any wrong decisions you make could haunt you for the complete duration of game. But if you something right, it is also too rewarding.



I still haven't lost v-card. I'm told that it is considered a major achievement.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> for someone who has played Skyrim atleast 5 times, you must be freaking kidding me
> By endgame, I could almost 5 shot Alduin in the face and Skyrim vampirism cure is hard ?  Try Morrowind



Every time I used to complete 80% only of entire skyrim missions leaving Ebony Warrior likewise missions aside. Now again I am playing hoping to achieve at least 98%.

For Morrowind I think we need to have the original Morrowind.
If not can you give me any link as to where I can get Morrowind Mod in Skyrim.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 20, 2014)

Vyom said:


> The Game of Life.
> It's too hard at times. Have no respawn. So its like a strategy game with no do-overs. Any wrong decisions you make could haunt you for the complete duration of game. But if you something right, it is also too rewarding.



Can you give me some good links to check about this game?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Can you give me some good links to check about this game?



Not sure if trolling or being serious


----------



## snap (Jun 20, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Can you give me some good links to check about this game?



you are already subscribed to it


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 20, 2014)

Vyom said:


> The Game of Life.
> It's too hard at times. Have no respawn. So its like a strategy game with no do-overs. Any wrong decisions you make could haunt you for the complete duration of game. But if you something right, it is also too rewarding.



hate this game the most ... Can't adjust difficulty...
Almost feeling like quitting it...
Btw what's ur user name in it?
Same vyom? Will try to add u in friends list ...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 20, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Every time I used to complete 80% only of entire skyrim missions leaving Ebony Warrior likewise missions aside. Now again I am playing hoping to achieve at least 98%.
> 
> For Morrowind I think we need to have the original Morrowind.
> If not can you give me any link as to where I can get Morrowind Mod in Skyrim.



Morrowind is not a "mod" for skyrim, it is a pre prequel to skyrim..


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 20, 2014)

GP bikes : bike racing simulator. hardest game i've ever played. It took me 20 mins and 15+ falls to complete just one lap


----------



## Gollum (Jun 20, 2014)

flappy bird - max score 8


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 21, 2014)

i just came to say Captain CLAW


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jun 28, 2014)

You won't believe my answers:

1. Prince of Persia 1 & 2 (Classics, the 2D type which ran on DOS)

*mygaming.co.za/news/wp-content/uploads/prince_of_persia_sword_873090490.jpg

*t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTU7YlLlLbuA1JEHvt66rtX7jdOR-eTkfkrBwOGcSvXMRq_BKhi

They had no savegame function, and they used to get me stuck somewhere or the other.... And it took hours to clear these games.

2. There is this mobile game "Get me Out" or something in which a red block has to be shown the way out... I think its too tough, even its normal levels.
Everytime, it asks me, "Do you want to purchase full version to play 376 levels?" and I say to myself, "_mujh se ye levels to ho nahi rahe, aage ke levels kya khaak kar paunga?_"

*t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQKAS_TcqTTTfYCiDbhL_c6aWCJS_dTP4HZGQUAEV587ud76WJw


3. Mario. I to myself, _"Abey, ye princess hai kaunse castle me?"_ Till date, couldn't see the ending of Mario. Damn.

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-QXnsI80M3C0/USXGs0t3i-I/AAAAAAAAGx4/pgkMfWORfMo/s1600/mario.png


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jun 29, 2014)

For me the hardest game was surely the warcraft3 frozen throne in hard mode. The difficulty in going from normal to hard was like 10 times in some missions.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2014)

Gollum said:


> flappy bird - max score 8


My best is 38. Probably thanks to my mild OCD.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 29, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> My best is 38. Probably thanks to my mild OCD.



What's OCD?


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 29, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> What's OCD?



Obsessive compulsive disorder.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 30, 2014)

Final stage of Wolfenstein the New Order took me more than an hour, at Uber obviously. Mainline games really are a walk in the park, COD Ghosts, BF4 blah blah...

Oh the fight with Nightblade (or whatever the name was) also took me an hour and lots of retires, talking about Batman obviously.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 30, 2014)

Life ? Still playing it , though.


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> My best is 38. Probably thanks to my mild OCD.


Purist.


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Life ? Still playing it , though.




I wish I could like this post.


----------

